# افضل طرق تركيب الطابوق



## فرى مسوقة (6 مارس 2020)

افضل طرق تركيب الطابوق مع رديانت تاتش 0564945346





يتميز الطابوق الجيري بقوته العالية التي تمكنه من مقاومة العوامل الجوية المختلفة ، كما يعتبر من أفضل مواد التكسية المساعدة للعزل الحراري والعزل الصوتي ، ويتوفر الطابوق الجيري بأحجام وألوان مختلفة ، ويتم تركيب الطابوق الجيري بأتباع الخطوات التالية:









الخطوة الأولي: تركيب العازل الحراري 





في حالة استخدام الطابوق الأسمنتي الأسود في بناء الجدران الخارجية يتم تركيب ألواح عازله للحرارة بسماكة 5 سم ، ويتم تثبيت هذه الألواح بالجدران الإسمنتية بواسطة شبك من الجلفنيز مثبت بمسامير ووشرات ، وفي حالة استخدام الطابوق الأبيض العازل للحرارة يتم الانتقال إلى الخطوة الثانية مباشرة.






تركيب طابوق دبى و شركة تركيب طابوق دبى و افضل معلم طابوق بدبى و 
تركيب طابوق زجاجي في دبىتركيب طوب حراري بدبى و رقم معلم طابوق جيري بدبى و اسعار تركيب طابوق دبى و تركيب طابوق جيري في دبى و تكسية واجهات مباني بدبى و عزل اسطح دبى و




الخطوة الثانية: تركيب الطابوق الجيري




بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت ألواح العازل الحراري يتم شد الخيوط الرئيسية والأفقية لضبط أفقية ورأسية المبني تمهيدا لتركيب الطابوق الجيري. ويتم البدء بتركيب هذا الطابوق بناء صفين ( الدستور ). ومن ثم يتم استكمال بناء الطابوق الجيري بفرش مونة إسمنتية على كامل عرض هذا الطابوق مع الحرص على تعبئة الفراغ بين الطابوق الجيري وألواح العازل المثبتة بالشبك بالمونه الأسمنتية وذلك لزيادة قوة تماسك الواجهات. 







تركيب كربستون دبى و تركيب كربستون ارصفة بدبى و معلم تركيب كربستون بدبى و 
معلم تركيب بردورة دبىمقاول بردوات في دبى و سعر تركيب كربستون في دبى و تركيب انترلوك دبى و بلاط متداخل في دبى و تركيب انترلوك متداخل في دبى و افضل مقاول انترلوك في دبى و رقم معلم تركيب انترلوك بدبى و انترلوك رخيص في الامارات








ويجب مراعاة النقاط التالية في تركيب الطابوق الجيري. 








1. يتم تركيب الطابوق الجيري بانتظام فلا يترك جزء ينخفض عن الجزء المجاور له أكثر من متر.

2. لا يسمح ببناء أكثر من مترين ارتفاع للطابوق الجيري يوميا.

3. في حالة ارتفاع الواجهات المستخدم فيها الطابوق الجيري لارتفاعات أكثر من ثلاثة أمتار يتم تدعيم هذه الواجهات بزوايا حديد بحيث يتم تركيب هذه الزوايا لكل 3 أمتار ارتفاع .

4. ويجب التأكد من سماكة وتسوية المونه الإسمنتية بين الطابوق الجيري لتكون ذات شكل جيد.

5. يتم قص الطابوق الجيري بآلة كهربائية في حالة عدم توفر القياس المطلوب وبحيث يكون السطح أملس ونظيفا وخاليا من أي عيوب أو شروخ.

6. يتم وضع أربطة إضافية بين الكسوة والحوائط عند الزوايا والفتحات (الأبواب-النوافذ).

وتر بروف بدبى و شركات عزل مائي في دبى و شركات العزل المائي في الامارات و شركات العزل الحراري في الامارات و مقاول عزل دبى و رقم شركة عزل اسطح دبى و فني عزل اسطح بدبى و أفضل شركات عزل اسطح في دبى و عزل خزانات دبى و عزل مسابح دبى و عزل بالفوم في دبى و سباك دبى
كهربائى منازل دبى و عامل بلاستر بدبى




ويعتبر الطابوق الجيري من المواد المفضلة لاكساء الاسوار والمباني االرسمية غالبا ويتميز الجيري بصناعته المحلية وتوفره الدائم وعدم الحاجة لاستيراده ، وتجد في الطابوق الجيري خيارات واسعه من الالوان والاشكال ويتفرد الجيري بسماكته الكبيره مما يجعله مانع لحرارة الشمس .

ومن افضل مصانع الطابوق الجيري في االامارات شركة الصناعات الوطنية وتعتبر من رواد تصنيع الطابوق الجيري بالامارات علي اسس علمية وبتكنولوجيا حديثة .






ترميم بدبى و صيانة منازل فى دبى و صيانة فلل فى دبى و ترميم فلل دبى و ترميم منازل دبى و صيانة عامة دبى و تركيب ورق جدران في دبى و رقم فني تركيب ورق جدران دبى و تركيب ورق جدران ثري دي بدبى







الوان الطابوق الجيري :





طابوق جيري اصفر فاتح – طابوق اصفر غامق – طابوق جيري احمر – طابوق جيري اخضر – طابوق جيري بيج .



وتوفر شركة الصناعات تشكيلة من قياسات الطابوق الجيري وانواع مختلفة تستخدم لاضافة الديكورات علي النوافذ الخارجية والزوايا والبلكونات .



طرق تركيب الطابوق الجيري:



تختلف طرق تركيب الطابوق الجيري حسب شروط ومتطلبات المشروع والاحمال وقد يتطلب التركيب استخدام زوايا حديد لدعم الواجهه وكذلك الشرمات لتثبيت الطابوق مع الاسمنت والمونة وهو في منتهي الاهمية خصوصا في المباني المجمعات والابراج ذات الطوابق العالية وذلك لمنع الطابوق الجيري من السقوط مما يتسبب بمخاطر علي الماره وخسائر مادية.



تركيب رخام في دبى و معلم تركيب رخام بدبى و تركيب رخام ارضيات في دبى و تركيب سيراميك في دبى و تركيب سيراميك رخيص في دبى و معلم تركيب سيراميك في دبى و فني تركيب سيراميك بدبى و تكسير سيراميك في دبى و مقاول تشطيبات في دبى و شركات صبغ فى دبى و صباغ رخيص دبى و شركات دهان دبى







للمزيد من الخدمات 




ط±ط¯ظٹط§ظ†طھ طھط§طھط´ 0564945346 - طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆظپظ„ظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظ…ظٹظ… ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ†طھط±ظ„ظˆظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط·ط§ط¨ظˆظ‚ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظƒط±ط¨ط³طھظˆط§ظ† ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھط± ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط¹ط²ظ„ ط§ط³ط·ط* ظˆظˆطھط±ط¨ط±ظˆظپ ط¨ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ

​


----------

